# RUMOR PSP 2 coming 2011, will have touchscreen and two cameras



## heartgold (May 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> More details about the long-rumoured PSP 2 have surfaced.
> 
> Video game blog VG247 spent the last week digging around for hints and sources, and has come up with some intriguing pointers.
> 
> ...



http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/PSP/PSP+news/news.asp?c=20690

Touch screen, two cameras? hmm they're catching up with nintendo, aren't they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Discuss away....


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2010)

They are following in Nintendos footsteps with the "Playstation Move" after the wii and now this pretty much a NDSi with its cameras and touchscreens


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Touch screen, two cameras? hmm they're catching up with nintendo, aren't they


Kinda ironic in a way.


----------



## DarkWay (May 17, 2010)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> They are following in Nintendos footsteps with the "Playstation Move" after the wii and now this pretty much a NDSi with its cameras and touchscreens



The only difference being graphics capability. I bet the PSP2 will be alot more powerful (and hopefully have 2 fecking joysticks this time and decent ones at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2010)

Release it before the 3DS and it might have a chance, release it after and it'll do as well as the PSP.  Now that did do well if you consider the previous competition that Nintendo had but it hardly made a dent on the DS sales.

I still don't see it being that much more powerful than the PSP. Of course if it has something to offer that the 3DS couldn't offer that isn't about graphics then it could do better but if its just a PSP with touchscreen and cameras then many will pass.


----------



## Anakir (May 17, 2010)

You can't blame Sony for using touch screen. We're in a generation where touch screens are very popular. If the camera idea is indeed true though, that part is influenced by Nintendo for sure.


----------



## Toader (May 17, 2010)

Sounds very tempting!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 17, 2010)

No, it is not fact! It is just a rumor for now. A RUMOR!

EDIT: Nintendo is a CHAMP! It always know what to do and Sony always copy Nintendo. Always! Sony has no brain of their own. I will buy both if I have to!


----------



## KingVamp (May 17, 2010)

surprise it did not say 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  jk. I'll wait for both to come out then pick... I think. I may get the first one that comes out.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2010)

wait till e3

Im really tired of all these psp2 rumors


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Oh Sony, when will you learn to think of something new and refreshing yourself and not always let Nintendo beat you at that...

Fact: the PSPie is a lie!


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 17, 2010)

You should put "RUMOUR" at the topic title until it's confirmed. I know it's in the message description but people don't really look at that first


----------



## cruznik71450 (May 17, 2010)

I hope they do come out with PSP 2 so I can purchase a regular PSP cheap. Shouldn't of sold my first PSP but I bought for 50$ and sold for 120$ like a week later.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> I hope they do come out with PSP 2 so I can purchase a regular PSP cheap. Shouldn't of sold my first PSP but I bought for 50$ and sold for 120$ like a week later.


There WILL be a PSP2, but the exact specifications are not known yet.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

I don't doubt the PSP2 (whenever it arrives) will be more powerful than the 3DS, but I don't think the difference will be as noteworthy this time around, as it was with the DS vs. PSP.

Assuming the rumours for both devices have some basis in truth, then will it really matter that much on a portable-sized screen if one has graphics slightly better than the original XBox, while the other is closer to the Gamecube?  The power of both those consoles was impressive, IMO, and either is more than enough power for a handheld unit at this point in time.


----------



## heartgold (May 17, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> You should put "RUMOUR" at the topic title until it's confirmed. I know it's in the message description but people don't really look at that first



Attention grabbing ;] you're right about people not looking at the subheading first, a mod is free to fix the title to your request.

I really question how powerful psp2 will be, that'll be the most interesting aspect. Knowing Sony they'd want the system to be powerful as it can be, with a few hours battery life would mean pleanty for them


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 17, 2010)

I doubt they will stick with the same old hardware. They'd probably use something newer just like from the Nintendo DS to the Nintendo DSi, and knowing Sony, it'd probably be just a portable PS3 excluding everything else except for Cell Processor.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> No, it is not fact! It is just a rumor for now. A RUMOR!
> 
> EDIT: Nintendo is a CHAMP! It always know what to do and Sony always copy Nintendo. Always! Sony has no brain of their own. I will buy both if I have to!



They are called COPYCATS!


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

Neato.  Buut... 

Big deal.  A PSP2 is gonna have to do much more than that to catch peoples' attention, in my opinion.  I mean, the original tried so hard to have plenty of bells and whistles to appeal to customers, and it STILL sold like crud.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I mean, the original tried so hard to have plenty of bells and whistles to appeal to customers, and it STILL sold like crud.



And in the end, is being beaten by a poser phone.


----------



## granville (May 17, 2010)

Fixed the topic to be less misleading. Added the word rumor since that's what it is, seems less like an announcement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ontopic- Not going to be a fanboy here, but lately all Sony can do is imitate Nintendo to try to sell their products. Their strategy for succeeding in the video game market as of late has been this-

1- bash competitor's products into the ground and use the catch words like "kiddy", "casual", etc
2- wait for the sales to see what system did better, all the while still bashing the other companies
3- when the competitors turn out to be successful, copy everything they do
4- continue to bash the competitors despite almost no difference and try to say your tech is better when it isn't

So what we have here is a huge load of hypocrisy. I was a Sony fanboy in about equal amounts that i am a Nintendo fanboy for quite a long time, loving the PS1 and PS2. But now, they're becoming a joke, an insulting and condescending joke. There's nothing unheard of about bashing your competition, but stealing the tech from the competition while pretending it's new and does things the other ones can never do is ridiculous and childish. It's terrible business too. I think Guild put it in another thread that if a company has to use competitor's hardware to succeed, there's something very wrong.

And this is not bashing either Move or this alleged PSP2. They could both turn out to be decent for all i know. But i am bashing Sony's attempts at ripping Nintendo off and their constant childish rock throwing. It's insulting not only to Nintendo, but potential gamers who own Nintendo. That condescending attitude never worked. And the one other company who tried it back in the bit wars is no longer a game system maker (SEGA).

Sorry to those who love Sony and are huge fanboys who won't hear anything against their company, but as an unbiased participant in this console generation, i have to call their marketing practices out as very childish and derivative. All they seem capable of nowadays is copying and mud slinging. Reminds me of politics... >_>


----------



## BakuFunn (May 17, 2010)

I just hope it'll house a nice processor that reaches PS2 level rendering capability, if not more.

It'll be great for emulation of older games. Maybe GC.
That is mainly what I use my PSP for now. After going through the whole library of the PSP, which is about 3 games, I proceeded to play all those GBA and SNES games I missed in my youth by lack of money. I just finished Metroid: Fusion. I'm hoping there will be PS2 classics, similar to the PSone classics out already. Then, I'll have a great time with it. (But c'mon, get a fricking second god damn nub for shit's sake. Really! Two more shoulder buttons would also be nice, but how would that work anyways?)

I hope they scrap the stupid cameras and touchscreen. 
But then again, if it's incredibly fast, it could be used to emulate DS games with the touchscreen.

Now the camera... could be useful for... just about nothing.


----------



## omatic (May 17, 2010)

Unless Sony properly supports it, it'll just be another Game Gear.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 17, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I just hope it'll house a nice processor that reaches PS2 level rendering capability, if not more.
> 
> It'll be great for emulation of older games. Maybe GC.



Emulation of Gamecube with a PS2-level handheld?  You know the PS2 was the least powerful of its generation, right?  No way it could emulate Gamecube.


----------



## Santee (May 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cpu and GPU may be clocked higher but that doesn't necessarily mean its more powerful.


----------



## KingAsix (May 17, 2010)

this might be a good device for the homebrew scene and maybe as a camera.....nothing more. I like sony and all, but as far as the handheld area is concerned I just dont think sony can keep up with Nintendo. That's just me.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 18, 2010)

I smell a lawsuit and it's not against flashcrart sellers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 18, 2010)

FUCK YOU SONY!!!!

You said that the touchscreen are GIMICKY and you are putting a GIMMICKY on your PSP2? FUCK YOU!!

The camera part lolz me


----------



## KingVamp (May 18, 2010)

if they are going to have a camera, it better be way more better then 0.3 megapixels . Way more better possibly beating 3ds ones if they change them.

psp2 I'm guessing would have the power of the ps2,make sense , and then to the ps3 power


----------



## Law (May 18, 2010)

Wow, Sony don't even need to try when trolling you guys anymore.


----------



## SPH73 (May 18, 2010)

A touch screen and two cameras? How original.

Laughing stock of the industry....

Sony is a non factor in the future portable wars. Sony is the new Sega.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Sony always copy Nintendo. Always! Sony has no brain of their own.


and m$ nintendo always come up with the new toys (d-pad, analog stick, l-r buttons, cordless controller, motion controls and the rest copy


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 18, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> The Cpu and GPU may be clocked higher but that doesn't necessarily mean its more powerful.



Most articles I've read on the issue indicate that Gamecube was, from a technical standpoint, more capable than the PS2.  The PS2 had far more good game, which only goes to prove that graphics aren't always everything (something Sony forgot with the PS3).

My point was, something with PS2 power would have no chance of emulating a Gamecube.  It would take significantly more power than a Gamecube had to actually emulate one, which is the case in emluating anything.


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that Sony always releases after Nintendo?
It's like they wait for Nintendo to do something then try to do something better, which i admit they kind of do it better but just because they make improvements and then release it.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 18, 2010)

I totally agree with Granville one hundred percent. Really, they've been pretty much focusing on hardware than actual gameplay. It's pretty obvious when you look at it. Nintendo 64 - 93.75 MHz; PS1 - 33.8688 MHz. PS1 was highly successful because of the ease of piracy and it uss CD as a storage medium. Not because of power. Power isn't everything you know?

GameCube - 486 MHz; PS2 - 299MHz, Again, Due to ease of piracy and easy to develop for, It was very popular. However, it was not as powerful as the GCN.

This is the part where everything went wrong.

Nintendo Wii - 729MHz; PS3 - 3.2GHz. Lack on innovativeness (They've been using dual shocks since PS1!), No backwards compatibility, Piracy difficulty and huge price tag detered lots of people.

You may wonder why i've only used Nintendo and Sony. It's because of what happened in the SNES days that probably turned Sony and Nintendo into head on competitors.

Raw power doesn't always be successful. Message to Sony: Stop following in Nintendo's footsteps and come up with your own innovation.


----------



## frogmyster3 (May 18, 2010)

Touchscreen and two cameras in 2011? It seems I got my PSP2 in April 2009. And it's rather good.

Nah, Sony needs to get their own ideas rather than stealing them. Although I wouldn't mind if Nintendo stole LittleBigPlanet from them, it seems like the only PS3 game worth getting and it would suit the Wii much better.


----------



## dib (May 18, 2010)

Wow, you looked up some numbers then posted stuff as if you knew what they meant.  "94 is a bigger number than 34 so it must be more powerful, right?"  I suppose you're that guy who also asks people why his PC can't play PS3 because it has more ghz.

You are an awful person and should not say things in public.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Put those lawsuits away, Nintendo.


LOL I like how they said that, as though Nintendo is just a moneyhungry machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Flame retardent suit*

Still, I don't like the idea of even one camera on a games console it just bumps the price up that much more. And PS aren't known for innovation really IMO they should focus on getting some good gameplay capabilities and software.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they let sony steal the wii mote so i guess they'll let them steal the ds next. why they let them get away with this i don't understand...guess they just like the competition


----------



## granville (May 18, 2010)

I think it's kind of like they're not threatened with any competition at this point. Not to the point as to actually file a lawsuit or anything. Ever noticed how Nintendo never attacks their competition over technology or whatever? That's what i like about them. I tolerate Sony for their games and such, but their attitude is like an annoying little child who likes to sling mud at people.


----------



## clegion (May 18, 2010)

i don't want touch screen or cameras, i want two should buttons and two analog

and that is it


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> I tolerate Sony for their games and such, but their attitude is like an annoying little child who likes to sling mud at people.


----------



## berlinka (May 18, 2010)

I'm only interested in a PSP with 3D, two touch screens and 5 camera's. Otherwise I'm not bothered.


----------



## Escape (May 18, 2010)

Well, if the 3DS will be successful, then the PSP2 will also have 3D


----------



## Range-TE (May 18, 2010)

i lol'd hard seeing the title !

srsly


----------



## KuRensan (May 18, 2010)

Nintendo is 1 step further

Nintendo  3DS
Nintendo does all kind of things with games and not Tv's ect

Sony  PSP with touch screen and camera's
Sony has better quality but that is because they make TV


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

Seriously people, almost everything is getting a touchscreen and a camera nowadays. Why people would go "OH WOW THEY'RE SUCH COPYCATS" is beyond me. It's what the market likes.

But really though, what I'd care about the most is more graphical power (since I do like the PSP graphics), dual analog sticks, and more integration with the PSN (such as achievements, friends lists, etc).


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 18, 2010)

I'm actually really excited about the new PSPi!


----------



## Rydian (May 18, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Wow, Sony don't even need to try when trolling you guys anymore.Lol'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also lol'd.


You know what I want in a new PSP?

You know what I want in the PSP2?

You know what the PSP2 needs?

You know what would be great on the PSP2?

You know what the PSP2 better have?

LESS GODDAMNED LOADING TIMES.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You know what I want in a new PSP?
> 
> You know what I want in the PSP2?
> 
> ...








I wonder what this new PSP's resolution will be


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 18, 2010)

I heard it has 2 screens too! and an accelerometer! 

Oh, and cartridges with DS playability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously sony, what next? motion contr... never mind.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> "OH WOW THEY'RE SUCH COPYCATS" is beyond me.


what does the move look like? and any $ the psp2 will look exactly like a dsi


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not like a PSP. No one gives two shits about the Move. We all know it's a joke. Just because the Move looks like a Wiimote doesn't mean every Sony product is just a copy.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 18, 2010)

lol, while the PSP2 copies the DS. Maybe their third will copy the 3DS?

PSP 3....D


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2010)

I for one do not believe these rumors, its just too fake.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

All ninty has to do now is to keep the DS/DSi alive(even with shovelware) and PSP2 may just flop. If this is true, Sony may be targeting the large and profitable audience that may be left behind when ninty moves to their newer 3D audience.

That is, if the rumors are true.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I'm actually really excited about the new PSi!



Fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lol'd (even though what I made it into makes it sound like the normal playstation with 'i', sorry) 

And the market may demand cameras and flux capacitors on their games consoles and It's a money spinner but seriously... Games Console not home utility unit. 
More cameras and other pointless crap = more expensive and / or sales.

I don't blame companies for doing this crap because it's what they're for, selling. (even selling out ._.)


----------



## Law (May 18, 2010)

Enjoy your 3D Pokemonz kiddies

I'll be over here hunting some real monsters.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2010)

Sony is a copycat and microsoft is a clone copycat. TSK TSK!


----------



## Social0 (May 18, 2010)

poor Sony, they have no idea where they want to go with this.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 18, 2010)

MESSAGE to Sony, keep using physical media! Look at the PSP Go!, people didn't buy it because of the lack of an UMD drive...
And they really need to come up with a handheld with 2 analog sticks. Otherwise the controls for 3D games are going to suck...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you thought a hint that PSP2 may make an appearance at E3 was exciting, get a load of this shit.
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> ...



A 4 core cell in a handheld?  If true, I guess Sony wants to make the same mistake with the PSP2 they made with the PS2.  Expect it to be too expensive for any rational person to justify for the first 2 years of its life.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Seriously people, almost everything is getting a touchscreen and a camera nowadays. Why people would go "OH WOW THEY'RE SUCH COPYCATS" is beyond me. It's what the market likes.
> 
> But really though, what I'd care about the most is more graphical power (since I do like the PSP graphics), dual analog sticks, and more integration with the PSN (such as achievements, friends lists, etc).



Once again Guild your post in this thread is among the more reasonable.  Touch screen capability is being used [because the market likes it] to extend functionality of an already potent concept idea.  I'm still solid in my conviction that the PSP2 will be a sleeper hit because it will give the PSP'brew scene a new architecture to work in.  

Still, a big question for anyone considering either of the two devices is which platform will truly be able to unlock and balance graphics with gameplay.  Ultimately gameplay is the most meaningful thing, which is something I think Nintendo (through it's recent explorations) has come to better understand.  Guild also strikes me as being dead-on on the multiplayer level as Nintendo's multiplayer scene..."Friend Codes," strike me as a casual gamer as "...What's a friend code..."It seems like a terribly obscure way to manage a gaming platform.  Ultimately power isn't everything, but there is one thing that I'd like to see; and that's perfect console emulation through homebrew. That being said, whichever device/platform makes more efficient use of their design will come out on top. 

One of the things that I will continue to look forward to is seeing Golden Sun I and II (We already know 3 will be on DS, not 3DS) emulated with as little skip as possible and a recurring homebrew theme is that emulation simply demands more power which is what the Sony device should have over the Nintendo device.  I will follow the PSP2 > 3DS, because I feel that we're still a few years away from mainstream 3D gaming.  On that note, since this is new technology, it IS a gamble, but that's what it often takes to make money.


----------



## Jiggah (May 18, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utterly, ridiculous.  First, pricing of the cell will be much cheaper due to the fact that manufacturing of the cell has gotten much better.  The heat and power draw have also been reduced due to die shrink.  On the software side, many developers have been coding for the cell and many of them have made remarkable progress i.e. Uncharted 2, etc.  so there would be a great improvement with the games released on the PSP2 if it's true they are using a 4-core Cell.

This thread has some of the most ridiculous rants about the PSP2.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 18, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Utterly, ridiculous.  First, pricing of the cell will be much cheaper due to the fact that manufacturing of the cell has gotten much better.  The heat and power draw have also been reduced due to die shrink.  On the software side, many developers have been coding for the cell and many of them have made remarkable progress i.e. Uncharted 2, etc.  so there would be a great improvement with the games released on the PSP2 if it's true they are using a 4-core Cell.
> 
> This thread has some of the most ridiculous rants about the PSP2.



No doubt manufacturing processes for the cell have been made cheaper and more efficient for use in consoles (the 45nm version, etc.)... but surely a handheld version would need to be reduced in size even more, bringing with it new engineering challenges and expenses.  Sony's already proven they don't mind releasing overpriced (PS3, PSPGo) consoles at launch, with not that much performance benefit for the additional cost over their competitors.  The PS3, for a cheaper price, is a worthwhile system... but it took quite a while before Sony started making any progress with it.  The PSP Go was nothing more than a joke, and will never be popular.

There's such a thing as being too powerful, for a given time.  How good do the graphics need to be for a 4 or 5 inch screen?  Should they add an HDMI output, just for the hell of it?


----------



## Jiggah (May 19, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS3 was priced correctly, regardless of what you think.  A standalone non-updateable blu-ray player at the time cost more than the price of the PS3, it's would be utterly ridiculous for them to price it at a $299 pricing.  Was it too costly?  Yes.  Was it priced incorrectly?...No.  Hell, even at $600, they were selling at a loss.  With the Go they shot themselves in the foot, but they did not phase out the 3000, which actually dropped in pricing.  Anyone buying a Go over the 3000 is a complete moron, period.  The Go was more of an early implementation of digital distribution for the upcoming future that's all it was.

In terms of die shrink, the cell in the PS3 has already been dropped to 40nm with a likely 32nm drop by next year.  If they are releasing a 4-core then the size would definitely be smaller, how much smaller is anyone's guess, but it'd be significantly smaller than whatever is in the PS3.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 19, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> The PS3 was priced correctly, regardless of what you think.



I never claimed it wasn't "priced correctly".  It's common knowledge they sold it it a loss at launch, and for a long time afterwards.  IMO, the PS3's specs were too good for its time.  It was too expensive to manufacture, and too expensive for most people to buy.  It didn't need to be as powerful as it was to give an HD gaming experience at the time it came out.  The 360 gets by without Blu-Ray, so even that may not've been necessary for the PS3.  Sony just wanted to use it for the added bonus of accelerating Blu-Ray's introduction into the market.

While it's true the cell processor is now more refined and better developed, for handheld use it's still a relatively new technology; and new technology can often be expensive.  If the PSP2 is just as prohibitively expensive as the PS3 was at its launch (relative to the difference in costs between handhelds and consoles), then there's no way it'll have a chance against the 3DS.  If the 3DS manages to pull off Gamecube power (assuming rumours are true) in a portable unit, combined with the glasses-less 3-D, then I imagine that a lot more people will opt for that over the PSP2.  Sure, it'll have better graphics... but on a 4inch screen, Gamecube graphcs would be look good enough, I'd imagine.

And while there's the possibility for better homebrew in a more powerful package like the PSP2 will probably be, isn't the cell processor considerably more difficult to develop for than whatever Nintendo usually comes up with?  How many homebrew developers will have the skill for that, compared to Nintendo's more developer-friendly hardware?


----------



## ZeroTm (May 19, 2010)

Damn 2 cameras? Touchscreen? Where did I see that again? Sounds like they make a PS3DS2!


----------



## Range-TE (May 19, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Damn 2 cameras? Touchscreen? Where did I see that again? Sounds like they make a PS3DS2*i*!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> While it's true the cell processor is now more refined and better developed, for handheld use it's still a relatively new technology; and new technology can often be expensive.


their only doing it cos they think it will stop piracy like the ps3 cos the psp was pirated out of all 3 holes but sony is making a mistake putting this in a handheld


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 19, 2010)

It doesn't matter if the price is worth the hardware or not. What TM2-Megatron is trying to say is that Sony is using way too much powerful than a console needs. What does that equal? A fucking high price that will definately would not impress customers of buying their product. What would be more cheaper to manufacter and produce? 3DS's Tegra 2 "System on a chip" with an existing GCN tecnology or a completely new motherboard design with a ultra powerful and expensive 4 core Cell Processor?

Only time will tell but i have i feeling that Nintendo will get it right...again, while Sony will just flop around on the ground being trampled on.


----------



## Zerousen (May 19, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if the price is worth the hardware or not. What TM2-Megatron is trying to say is that Sony is using way too much powerful than a console needs. What does that equal? A fucking high price that will definately would not impress customers of buying their product. What would be more cheaper to manufacter and produce? 3DS's Tegra 2 "System on a chip" with an existing GCN tecnology or a completely new motherboard design with a ultra powerful and expensive 4 core Cell Processor?
> 
> Only time will tell but i have i feeling that Nintendo will get it right...again, while Sony will just flop around on the ground being trampled on.


"Woot PSP2 brought back UMDS!" "Damn, I got rid of mine to get the PSPGo.... Screw Sony"


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 19, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm.. Wut? I don't get it.. You don't have to get a PSPgo. Get a PSP3000 or older.


----------



## Lubbo (May 19, 2010)

if its coming early 2011 then it should be at this years E3 otherwise i reckon this is bullocks...


----------



## Cermage (May 19, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err no. sony is one of the main companies who have helped develop cell architecture, it was pretty much a given it'd be in any upcoming device that needs some form of computational power. Sony haven't been pouring money into its development just so it would be used on a single device or for the other supporting  companies (IBM and toshiba) to make use of it.


----------



## Jiggah (May 19, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if the price is worth the hardware or not. What TM2-Megatron is trying to say is that Sony is using way too much powerful than a console needs. What does that equal? A fucking high price that will definately would not impress customers of buying their product. What would be more cheaper to manufacter and produce? 3DS's Tegra 2 "System on a chip" with an existing GCN tecnology or a completely new motherboard design with a ultra powerful and expensive 4 core Cell Processor?
> 
> Only time will tell but i have i feeling that Nintendo will get it right...again, while Sony will just flop around on the ground being trampled on.



This makes less sense.  You're talking about the Tegra2, which as far as I can tell has only been demoed thus far and hasn't even been put into any actual product, on top of which Nintendo would then have to build around their own specs for security, etc.  You've got to be kidding if you think they'll just slap GCN tech on the Tegra2.  I think you're misinterpreting that the Tegra2 is as powerful as the GCN to make an odd claim.  Not only that but the fact that Nintendo would have to go through a third-party for hardware that would make it just as expensive.  The Cell which has already been tested on the PS3 and the manufacturing process has already been perfected and still getting even better and cheaper.

Again, I'm still confused on the claim that Sony "lost."  Considering they entered a new market dominated by Nintendo with 3 generations of handhelds with the PSP and it held significantly on to second place.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> A 4 core cell in a handheld?  If true, I guess *Sony wants to make the same mistake with the PSP2 they made with the PS2.*  Expect it to be too expensive for any rational person to justify for the first 2 years of its life.



Because the PS2 was a huge mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Odds are the handheld will launch at the $300 range I'd guess. Sony realized with the PS3 that a console can't be pricey. The PS3 sold pretty blandly until they made the Slim, which was worth half of what the PS3 was worth at launch. And now the PS3 is rising. More exclusives, more titles, more sales.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$300 isn't pricey for a handheld?  I wouldn't be surprised if it launched at $350, unless all these rumours are false.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 19, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked about Tegra 2 because Tegra 2 is also *rumoured* to be in the 3DS. The Cell thing counts as a rumour to me as i do nt think that Sony is really THAT idiotic.


----------

